# A definitive Willaert released 3 cd of motets



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The ensemble is Musica Nova it litherally one of the best box-set for Willaert music if you like motets , here your plat de resistants the music is incredible, the voice are warmed and smooth.

I was always disapointed whit willaert released until i found this wow and i mean WOW, get this sap, this is major, you wont see Willaert has a minor player in the franco-flemish school of art and music but a full key figure (un compositeur phare) .

Just incredible !!! stunning Willaert rendition, did someone has this too?
:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> The ensemble is Musica Nova it litherally one of the best box-set for Willaert music if you like motets , here your plat de resistants the music is incredible, the voice are war and smooth.
> 
> I was always disapointed whit willaert released until i found this wow and i mean WOW, get this sap, this is major, you wont see Willaert has a minor player in the franco-flemish school of art and music but a full key figure (un compositeur phare) .
> 
> ...


I agree that those records on Stradivarius are better, though I'm still not quite as enthusiastic about Willaert as you!

It's very hard to find two performances of the same Willaert motet, he must have written a lot and he's very rarely recorded.


----------

